# Armenian: Թե / կամ / որ



## clamor

Hi 
*Թե* _te_ (Western Armenian: *թէ*) is a word that disturbs me a lot. I would like to know if there is any difference between *թե* and *կամ *_kam _(W.A.: _gam_).
For instance, is it possible to say either:
*Ո՞նց ես: Լավ թե վա՞տ: *_Vonc es? Lav te vat? _''How are you? Fine or bad?''
or:
...*Լավ կամ վա՞տ: *_...Lav kam vat?_
Or is the second sentence unacceptable? And if both are possible, is there any difference in their meaning?

The second part of my question is about *թե *meaning ''that''. Can I say:
*Ասում է՝ որ ահավոր է: *_Asum e vor ahavor e. _''He says (that) it is horrible''.
*Կարծում եմ, որ Ծովինարը հիվանդ է: *_Karcum em vor Covinary hivand e. _''I think (that) Tsovinar is ill''.
...or is *թե *the only acceptable connector here?

Thank you


----------



## Ruzanna

clamor said:


> The second part of my question is about *թե *meaning ''that''. Can I say:
> *Ասում է՝ որ ահավոր է: *_Asum e vor ahavor e. _''He says (that) it is horrible''.
> *Կարծում եմ, որ Ծովինարը հիվանդ է: *_Karcum em vor Covinary hivand e. _''I think (that) Tsovinar is ill''.
> ...or is *թե *the only acceptable connector here?
> 
> Thank you


Hi
I can't explain the difference between "te" and "kam" (which got me interested too now that I read your post) , but the second part sounds perfect to me with "vor". Actually, I wouldn't even use " te" here.


----------



## clamor

Ruzanna said:


> Hi
> I can't explain the difference between "te" and "kam" (which got me interested too now that I read your post) , but the second part sounds perfect to me with "vor". Actually, I wouldn't even use " te" here.


Right, thank you 
Do you have at least an idea if *Ո՞նց ես: Լավ թե վա՞տ:* is correct? Thank you very much


----------



## Ruzanna

Yes, it sounds right to me  

Any more questions?


----------



## clamor

No thanks 
Thank you for your answers Ruzanna


----------



## konb

Not a native speaker here, but I used to think *թե* is an "exclusive or". You would use it when making a question with an alternative choice:

*Տանը ունես շու՞ն թե կատու։*
_Is it a dog that you have at home, or a cat?_

*Կամ*, on the other hand, is a "simple or":

*Տանը ունե՞ս շուն կամ կատու։*
_Do you have a dog or a cat at home (any of the two)?_

Note the intonation changes correspondingly_._


----------



## clamor

Interesting reply, thank you


----------



## VernantWeber

clamor said:


> Hi
> *Թե* _te_ (Western Armenian: *թէ*) is a word that disturbs me a lot. I would like to know if there is any difference between *թե* and *կամ *_kam _(W.A.: _gam_).
> For instance, is it possible to say either:
> *Ո՞նց ես: Լավ թե վա՞տ: *_Vonc es? Lav te vat? _''How are you? Fine or bad?''
> or:
> ...*Լավ կամ վա՞տ: *_...Lav kam vat?_
> Or is the second sentence unacceptable? And if both are possible, is there any difference in their meaning?
> 
> The second part of my question is about *թե *meaning ''that''. Can I say:
> *Ասում է՝ որ ահավոր է: *_Asum e vor ahavor e. _''He says (that) it is horrible''.
> *Կարծում եմ, որ Ծովինարը հիվանդ է: *_Karcum em vor Covinary hivand e. _''I think (that) Tsovinar is ill''.
> ...or is *թե *the only acceptable connector here?
> 
> Thank you




I think both examples are correct. *Թե *has a bit more restrictive meaning, but it can be used interchangeably with *կամ*․ Using *թե *instead of *որ *makes your speech sound a bit more formal, but grammatically it is correct. The meaning changes if the words are used in repetitive forms. 

*թե *դու *թե *ես - both you and me
*կամ* դու *կամ *ես - either you or me


----------

